# 2014 CTD Frustration!



## Scooter2015 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, I am new to the forum and I want to share my expreince with my wife's 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Turbo Diesel that I bought brand new. It currently has just under 20k miles and it has been to the dealer three times for the engine light and the light came on again today, so here we go again. The engine light has been on more then it has been off. The first time they cleaned the O2 sensor, second time they changed the O2 sensor, the third time they change an intake sensor? Oh and that visit they filled her engine with 10 quarts of oil and sent her on her way. As you expect, she did not make it too far. She was there for over three hours and was told she was all set once again. After a couple of days, we noticed a tinny noise from the engine and oil spots in my driveway. The dealership picked the car up and cleaned the residual oil from the chassis and repaired the engine light, but it is on once again! I can't help thinking that I should have bought the VW diesel! I think diesel, I think longevity and reliiability. This car was not cheap to purchace and is a pleasure to drive with great fuel mileage, but the inconvenience and the incompetence of the dealership has me frustrated. 36k miles will be here soon, so it will be also very expensive to maintain with the warranty up and I don't see the problems getting any better.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

your problem is that dealer not the car. take it to another dealer or contact chevy customer care. keep a copy off all paperwork and if the dealer keeps fing it up look into local lemon laws


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I concur. Time to dump that amateur hour dealer.

And maybe think about buying GMPP.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Given that VW has been caught cheating on emissions I wonder what their reliability, performance, and fuel economy will be once they fix the emissions control software.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

10 quarts? it's not a duramax, holy. I usually under fill before i check, let it sit a little n slowly increase.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I also say the problem is an incompetent dealer rather than a bad car. Your CEL should have been fixed right the first time. Best of luck getting this resolved. it can really be a great car.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

There are unfortunately sensor problems with some of these cars. I can attest to this myself and they can be sensor nightmares. It is most likely not your dealer but the car itself. My dealer was super but what you do with a POS? The DEF systems suck period, no matter which MFG. I traded my 2014 CTD in TODAY and am finally relieved of the Chevy. Trade in value sucks but a CEL off the lot, Nox sensor, Particulate Matter sensor, Reductant tank sensor, and the another Nox sensor, $1400 in emission repair out of pocket last month at 59K ??? Good luck, I went back to a Honda and I will sleep better tonight because of it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

What honda did you buy?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I didn't know that Honda has a diesel.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

maybe he is frustrated now with all diesels,and is going back to gasoline engines,which Honda has a solid good representation


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Honda hasn't been a solid reliable company since 2000 model year.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I did buy a gasser Honda Accord Sport, it would be the 5th one my wife and I have bought together and she had a couple early on before we met. Like I stated, IMO the DEF systems are not robust yet in the car segment. The DEF problems are across the board on GM trucks since 2011 to 2015 just do a search. Whom ever stated that Honda have not made a good car since 2000? My 2003 accord racked up 285K with NO repairs other than a CV joint that was a result of a pot hole. That 2003 was given to our daughter where it is now close to 400K, not a good car? We really liked our CTD, not in love with it so when the last problem came up a decision was made to bite the bullet and move on. Will the CTD o 250K ? Maybe but at what cost? The new Honda is a much better ride than the CTD and not as noisy.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I wasn't being rude. Honda has taken a significant downward spiral since 2000. Their quality has fallen way off. Maybe they're finally starting rebuild themselves. 

The 2003 model year accord btw is yhe most trouble prone honda pretty much ever. Just because yours was bullet proof doesn't mean the accord is super awesome.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

warloc said:


> I did buy a gasser Honda Accord Sport, it would be the 5th one my wife and I have bought together and she had a couple early on before we met. Like I stated, IMO the DEF systems are not robust yet in the car segment. The DEF problems are across the board on GM trucks since 2011 to 2015 just do a search. Whom ever stated that Honda have not made a good car since 2000? My 2003 accord racked up 285K with NO repairs other than a CV joint that was a result of a pot hole. That 2003 was given to our daughter where it is now close to 400K, not a good car? We really liked our CTD, not in love with it so when the last problem came up a decision was made to bite the bullet and move on. Will the CTD o 250K ? Maybe but at what cost? The new Honda is a much better ride than the CTD and not as noisy.


I'm glad that you've gone to something that you've liked and I hope you'll keep up to date with us on cruzetalk as well. 

But in a sense comparing a Honda Accord sport with a CTD on the basis of ride and noise is a little disingenuous. 

Hondas are not without problems. Bad transmissions, A/C and body rust are all well known. And as well all know there are service operations at all Honda dealers so we know that they do break from time to time. 

My brother, who has owned something like 30 cars in his life, recently dumped his daily driver civic si to consolidate on his CTS. While he had body problems with his civic - I don't recall him having mechanical ones. 

Again, best of luck with your new ride and don't forget to check in with us every now and then.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The accord sport was one of my choices when I was looking for a car so by no means was I picking on your decision.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

amazing pattern here ,the ones that have ctd problems have enormous trouble an the rest of use have very little or no problems at all . sure would like to know why.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Not sure why some of us have problems, others not. I really gave my CTD a chance and like I said we really liked the car. My biggest issue is GM making the consumer pay the costs for an emission problem before even two years are up? If CEL's alone we counted based on 10,000 CTD's made in 2014 that should be recall or no charge repairs IMO. Also, statically, if I look at what has been done so far at 60K mi to keep the CEL off in our CTD, the future certainly will be more of the same. BTW I will keep my non DEF, 7.3 SD Ford F-250 smoking diesel non clean burning idle certified!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> amazing pattern here ,the ones that have ctd problems have enormous trouble an the rest of use have very little or no problems at all . sure would like to know why.


Seems like there is uneven quality in some of the components probably. I figure that mine must have been one of the cars they pull off the assembly line to go over with a fine tooth comb. I have the highest mileage (135K as of this writing) and have had very few problems with mine. I continue to rely on it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

oilburner said:


> amazing pattern here ,the ones that have ctd problems have enormous trouble an the rest of use have very little or no problems at all . sure would like to know why.


Any relationship to driving pattern? My impression is that the CTD would be a road warrior - not a grocery getter.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

diesel said:


> Seems like there is uneven quality in some of the components probably. I figure that mine must have been one of the cars they pull off the assembly line to go over with a fine tooth comb. I have the highest mileage (135K as of this writing) and have had very few problems with mine. I continue to rely on it.


With that many miles behind you ... may I ask you what your lifetime mileage is? If you have that information. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be working for a new company come January so I can cash out my 401k and go buy the CTD I want! Or maybe wait to see if the '17 is going to come to America in 6M form ...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Any relationship to driving pattern? My impression is that the CTD would be a road warrior - not a grocery getter.


Nope, I haven't had any issues with mine and it's a city driven car most of the time (90%)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spaycace said:


> With that many miles behind you ... may I ask you what your lifetime mileage is? If you have that information. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be working for a new company come January so I can cash out my 401k and go buy the CTD I want! Or maybe wait to see if the '17 is going to come to America in 6M form ...


Lifetime MPG is just over 41 MPG. That includes a lot of stop and go traffic and a lead foot. (And obviously a lot of highway too)


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I mostly city drive and i have had 0 issues


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Any relationship to driving pattern? My impression is that the CTD would be a road warrior - not a grocery getter.


agree.... but some proved this theory not the problem.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

diesel said:


> Lifetime MPG is just over 41 MPG. That includes a lot of stop and go traffic and a lead foot. (And obviously a lot of highway too)


I was hoping you'd have a number that was a bit higher than that ... but I'm not sure how your lead foot compares to mine while driving on the highway either, but I also didn't have any real stop and go traffic jams. At trade in time, our '12 Eco 6m was at 39 mpg lifetime; however, I do know that the DIC was usually a couple mpg high, so that lifetime avg obviously would have been the same. IF I'm able to, I still plan to buy a CTD (hopefully no later than Jan or Feb) depending upon what I hope to find out from GM/Chevrolet about '17 CTD specs and transmission options.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I get 50 mpg. 95% highway at 65 mph. 86000 miles


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Omg, alway get an exceeds quota message. I turned my camera down to 2mp wth. 

Anyway my lifetime is 7.6L/100km for 30999.8km, averaging 42.8km/h.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spaycace said:


> I was hoping you'd have a number that was a bit higher than that ... but I'm not sure how your lead foot compares to mine while driving on the highway either, but I also didn't have any real stop and go traffic jams. At trade in time, our '12 Eco 6m was at 39 mpg lifetime; however, I do know that the DIC was usually a couple mpg high, so that lifetime avg obviously would have been the same. IF I'm able to, I still plan to buy a CTD (hopefully no later than Jan or Feb) depending upon what I hope to find out from GM/Chevrolet about '17 CTD specs and transmission options.


If I take out the traffic and lead foot, I would say I am easily 50 MPG on the purely highway aspect. Quite often I will look down and see mid 50's even over 70 MPH.


----------



## IaCrzDsl (Sep 23, 2015)

Just over 16k on my '14 purchased new Spring '15. Small town + highway driving average on Trip 2 since new is 41.2, and I certainly don't baby it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

oilburner said:


> amazing pattern here ,the ones that have ctd problems have enormous trouble an the rest of use have very little or no problems at all . sure would like to know why.


Multiple suppliers? Remember the half-axle shaft recall only impacted a single supplier's axles, but every single car had to be verified.


----------

